

The UX of Inches - didgeoridoo
http://www.freshtilledsoil.com/the-ux-of-inches-imperial-vs-metric/

======
BruceIV
Not a bad point, but if the OP had grown up in a country that used metric he'd
have a similar mental model of the amounts. I picture pints, quarts & gallons
in terms of their rough metric equivalents.

